# Cut & Paste Text



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I downloaded Docs To Go thinking it would be a good thing to use to cut and paste text into an email--especially when you have to pay and have a slow wifi connection (such as on a ship).  This is probably a dumb thing to ask, but I can't seem to figure out how to cut and paste text into Enhanced Email.  I wondering if I'm looking for a feature that does not exist?  All comments are most welcome.  Thanks.

Stan


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like I asked for a feature not out yet.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It is possible to copy text from some places. For example, I copied a block of text from a website into an email.
It is kind of weird and I don't know if it will work everywhere but here's what I have done:

Long-press somewhere inside of the text that you want to copy. 
If you get two orange pointer things you should be able to copy the text that is in between them.
So press and hold to drag one of the orange pointers to the beginning of your text and the other pointer to the end of the text.
Once the text is in between the pointers, press somewhere in between and you should get a little box on the screen that says "Text copied to clipboard."
Go wherever you want to paste and long-press to pull up a menu.
Press Paste. (If Paste is not there but other editing options appear, there is nothing on the clipboard.)


If you want to select all of the text in a box of some kind - like this posting box, a long press will bring up the Edit Options menu and you can choose Select All. Then you still have to press it to actually copy to the clipboard.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Andra said:


> It is possible to copy text from some places. For example, I copied a block of text from a website into an email.
> It is kind of weird and I don't know if it will work everywhere but here's what I have done:
> 
> Long-press somewhere inside of the text that you want to copy.
> ...


That's how it worked for me, too. I was able to copy and paste text from a web page into a message in Enhanced Email. I can't guarantee that it will work from Docs to Go (I don't have that app, so can't test it) but it definitely works with text copied from the browser.

Shari


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks.  At least I know that there is some type of a clipboard function.  Maybe part of the problem is my lack of familiarity with touch screens.  I'll try some more.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think this is a Docs2Go issue. With OfficeSuite, copy/paste works on my tablet.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have run into some websites where I am unable to copy...


----------



## Guerruckey (Jan 13, 2012)

There are some sources that it copies from, and some it doesn't. And some sites it will let you highlight, but won't move down to capture more. Or maybe that's just me not knowing a work-around.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Shari

Thanks to you I can do it now.  The key is to select and then press and hold.  To paste, you have to press and hold before the paste window pops up.  Guess I just have to learn touch procedures.  THANKS!!

Stan

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

